

Early Sunday morning random thoughts - simonebrunozzi
http://brunozzi.com/2015/05/03/early-sunday-morning-random-thoughts/

======
simonebrunozzi
A friend of mine just told me that: California labor code 232 prevents
employers from refraining employees from disclosing wages.

